# Bama fan Championship game



## rmm (Nov 10, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good place to catch the game for a Bama fan? Somewhere in downtown would be convenient. I am new to the area and would like to watch the game with others.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hellen Back is Downtown. Good pizza and cold beer. Never been to that one but the others have a huge projection screen tv. Welcome to the area. RTR.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, cold beer, good pizza and complimentary buckets for the flood of maroon tinted tears!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

rmm said:


> Does anyone know of a good place to catch the game for a Bama fan? Somewhere in downtown would be convenient. I am new to the area and would like to watch the game with others.


How about here?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Great photoshop.:whistling:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I would suggest a therapist office that way you can "deal" with the pain in getting spanked again immediately following the rout.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Great photoshop.:whistling:


I agree. It was probably a pita getting the "LSU Locker Room" sign out of that photo.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

GENTLE WOLF said:


> I agree. It was probably a pita getting the "LSU Locker Room" sign out of that photo.


 nice zing


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*Foot in mouth*

I'm a bayou guy. I was flinging cottenmouths out of our Crosby in the swamps surrounding Lake Pallourd outside of Morgan City when I was in the 2nd and 3rd grade. I caught alot of crabs and crawfish too... so Im un-apologetic as to my loyalty to LSU. Jeeze did they suck tonight. To all of you Alabama folks, HATS OFF! GREAT JOB.:thumbsup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Great photoshop.:whistling:


Never intended it to be perfect. As a matter of fact, I should have used the spray brush tool to reflect reality...but I was in a hurry. 

That aside, lots of us Tiger fans will be sharing a meal in common today...I know I will.

Congrats to Alabama on the trouncing. :notworthy:


----------

